# determining steering box turns ratio on the bench?



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I just scored a complete brand new front suspension including disk brakes from the guy who I bought the body from. $250 and I can just add it to the body payments I make to him. He is putting a Corvette front suspension on his. Along with a whole bunch of other changes. :willy:

Anyway, he doesn't know what the steering box is. He bought the car in mid restoration. It has been rebuilt but there is no way to tell if it is the orginal. Is there any way I can find out while it is off the car? Counting the turns of the input shaft and the output shaft seems too obvious to be valid.

I was planning on doing the Jeep Grand Cherokee swap, but if this one already is a quick ratio I don't need to waste the money. 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

counting turns will do it, really do not need quick ratio if you are keeping the big stock wheel it almost becomes too fast. I think mine is 3.5 lock to lock and i have no clue what its off of. Put it in and leave the Jeep parts for Jeeps.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Ditto on counting the turns lock to lock. While all those Saginaw steering boxes from that era interchange there are internal differences. The internal stops are different if originally it was installed in the Camaro/Firebird cars, in that case the turning radius will be excessive. Also the road "feel' can be varied depending on the internal torsion bar on the input shaft, no way to tell until installed. There were also variable ratio boxes installed in the early 70's. Later boxes has O-ring type connections where the lines hook up instead of flared. Lots of options, but all physically look the same.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks.
Believe me, I have done my homework on this. The jeep conversion is very popular.
The box I currently have is a GTO box, just don't know the ratio and I don't want to buy another until I am sure I need it.
I will need the 12.7 to 1 ratio. 
I'll use a Chrysler or Chevy or import part if it will do what I need it to do.:lol:
Russ


----------

